# Comparing the Modern HO Chassis (2015)



## pshoe64

Just completed a series of tests using all of the modern HO chassis. The tests cover factory box stock cars, straight from the package or race set. Read more here:

Comparing Modern HO Chassis


-Paul


----------



## LDThomas

Nice job.


----------



## beast1624

Thanks Paul! Excellent write up and test. Some expected AND surprising results!


----------



## vickers83

Excellent write up & comparison testing Paul! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JazzyJerome

Great write up!


----------



## smokinHOs

*HO tests*

Wow.. very nicely done.

Couple things I would add:

The white AFX SG+ that was fastest on the oval and the blue AFX SG+ that deslotted a bunch is due to the fact that the white SG+ has the grey 2-dot mags (light polymers) and the blue has the darker (i think ceramic) in it. Significant difference in downforce.

Also I have found that the LL cars have many different "stock" cars. I know you can't test them all, but they have fast trackers, skewed arms, M cars, T cars, etc.. I always find that a stock SG+ is typically out of the box the box car, with LL second, and Tyco last. Tycos are fast but struggle out of the box do to handling issues. Less technical tracks the Tycos can motor pretty good. Again the variation of Tycos is crazy. 1 dot, 2 dot, 3 dot bulk heads, grey chassis, black chassis.. crazy

But- really nice job representating what is available. I once took 20 LL and tested them to find the best 3. Once I got the best three I tweaked all of them to find the best two. Then put them into SS race trim for a local club series. Needless to say, but my son and I tore it up with them. There is variance among the "stock" cars, but it's the anomalies you look for to race.

Look forward to the next test!

Marc and Marcus


----------



## slotking

I like the site

I just added a link to it on the ho-tips site.


----------

